# Real Steel BluRay movie quick review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61cEmhngwwL._SL500_AA300_.jpg[/img]
*Real Steel BluRay movie quick review*


Set in the not so distant future Real Steel is about Boxing robots that have become the norm replacing human fights. 
Charlie (Hugh Jackman) a "retired" boxer just cant seem to win any fights with his robot he begins to think its time to give up but his driving force is he owes far to many people money and keeps getting into more trouble. 
When he connects up with his 11 year old son who he has not seen in years they embark on an adventure that is a fighting chance to regain their trust for each other and bring him back to reality.




Over all this movie is entertaining, I did not go into this thinking it would be all that good or have much of a plot but I found myself getting quite caught up in the story.

The video quality is quite good there are lots of dark scenes and nice clean black levels. Color is rich and the quality of the animation is very good I am always amazed that it can now look so real.

The Audio is again where this movie shines. There is lots of use of the surrounds and there is many time during the fights that some serious low end is preasant Im sure down into the 10Hz range. 

Over all this movie is a great movie for the family although there is some inappropriate language used by the 11 year old Max (Dakota Goyo) That if my child talked like that would be grounded for a week LOL but worth while to watch.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Tony! This was one of those I was not entirely certain about (my 8 year old REALLY wanted to see it in the theater - no deal!) and I was not sure if it was worth a rental. I think I will give it a go and preview it before I let either of the kids see it. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya' it was better than I thought and the bass :hsd: during the fight scenes is very good a couple of time my reclining sofa seemed to move under me :bigsmile:


----------



## jabuddy (Feb 25, 2012)

i didnt watch this movie yet. But i will watch this movie on this sunday.... I hear lots of review about the movies from my friends.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

You know, I had heard lots of reviews about this movie not being that great, but reading here I may just give it a chance. I guess in any case, Hugh is good actor and probably makes the movie better than it would have been with another actor.


----------



## fanuminski (Apr 11, 2008)

I just watched this with my wife the other day. Other than Hugh being
a moron in the movie ....it wasn't too bad. 
Sort of like a Rocky movie, except Rocky was much more sympathetic.

I did like the sound/audio on this one ....and I always like robots ,
so the extra features about the "making of" the movie was enjoyable.

.99 rental is rationalized for this one 

(better yet, free at your library!)

-M


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not a great movie at all but I too found it to be entertaining. Kept thinking someone took The Champ and Rocky, combined and updated with a couple of robots.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, I finally got a chance to watch it. And, I too was thinking about Rocky while watching it (although with much better acting than Stallone). Best part for me - seeing a fighting robot named Zeus - perfect name IMO. :bigsmile:


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

This one reminded me of both, Rocky and Transformers, since it was about boxing robots, and the sound track did give my speakers a pretty good workout. Not a great movie, but a fun one for sure!


----------

